# Laptop kann keine IP mehr beziehen



## Caralynn (1. April 2006)

Hallo,

mal ein anderes Problem als das ewige PHP und MySql, da das aber absolut nicht mein Gebiet ist, wüsste ich auch nicht, nach welchen Suchbegriffen ich suchen soll  

Bei meinem Freund haben wir ein kabelloses Netzwerk mit einem Linksys WRT54GS-Router und normalen T-Online-DSL.
Nach 12 Stunden wird von T-Online offenbar die Verbindung mal getrennt, schön und gut - war gestern abend gegen 21:14 wieder so weit und ich bin geflogen. Allerdings kann mein Laptop seitdem keine IP mehr beziehen  

Der Laptop von meinem Freund schafft das noch, also sind Einstellungen wohl ok. Die Einstellungen an meinem Laptop sind auch alle gleich mit denen meines Freundes, alles wird automatisch bezogen. Woran könnte es sonst liegen? Router wurde auch schon mal neu eingerichtet... Vielleicht W-Lan-Karte kaputt?  

Kann man das irgendwie überprüfen? Oder nach welchen Dingen soll ich suchen?  

Lg,
Cara


----------



## uemit1981 (2. April 2006)

Hi, solche Probleme sind natürlich ärgerlich! 
Probier mal deiner WLAN-Karte eine feste IP aus diesem IP-Kreis zu geben und schau mal ob du so ins Internet kommst.
Es kommt schonmal vor, dass socket(soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann) fehler auftreten. Da hilft meist eine neu installation des TCP/IP Protokolls.

MfG


----------



## Nebuchadnezar (16. April 2006)

Hmmm ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem nur dass ich von Anfang an keine IP via dhcp bekommen habe. Weder WLan noch LAN, bis ich nach einigen Tagen draufgekommen bin, dass ich mal weil ich mir eingebildet hab das brauch ich nicht den Dienst:
dhcp-client und zu allem übel noch den Dienst Konfigurationsfreie drahtlose Verbindung beendet hab. Hat mich Tage-langes suchen gekostet, überprüf das mal besser.
Also probier mal:
net start dhcp-client
net start konfigurationsfreie drahtlose verbindung


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2006)

Hi,

Kannst es auch mal mit ipconfig /release und dann ipconfig /renew versuchen. Kann auch sein das der DCHP nen Problem hat.

Mfg Andre


----------

